# X Trail 2006 DCI Columbia poor MPG



## steado (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi, 

Can anyone help me out here. I have just purchased a 56 plate X Trail 2.2 DCI Columbia. I do around 20,000 miles per year so was impressed at the suggested 40MPG average. Most of my driving is on motorways so thought this should be achieved easily. However I am now into my third tank, and with over 50% of the distance covered being motorway I am still only getting around 32MPG. Is this the standard or do I have a fault that I need to get looked at? My car has only done 8000 miles when I picked it up. I have used tesco diesel and BP.

Please help as this reduced MPG is going to hit me in the pocket


----------



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

What is your speed on the motorway? On a long run at legal speeds I would expect 38+ mpg. Looking through my records, for mixed driving (i.e. town, local country and occasional motorway trip) I average 37mpg with my Aug 06 2.2dCi Columbia. These figures are based on full tank to full tank.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I've found that consumption is very sensitive to a heavy right foot. Cruising at well below the legal limit on a motorway I get decent figures, push that to about 80 on the clock and the figures come right down. I can get anything between 32 and 38 mpg for the same journey with a slight difference in speed. I assume that's down to the boxy shape. Around town it's consistently around the 33 mpg mark no matter how I drive.


----------



## X-Fifer (Nov 23, 2006)

On motorway driving at an average 75mph I also only achieve 32mpg with my 56 plate Columbia 2.2 diesel. My previous 2004 x-Trail achieved 35mpg for similar driving. X-Fifer.


----------



## ChrisBeezer (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had two 2.2 DCIs which usually returned about 37mpg on country/town driving and about 40-42mpg on motorways cruising at 70mph. There were times however when it fell to about 35mpg, once just after a service. However it slowly improved in the following months.

A suggestion: Fill up with BP Ultimate diesel (it really does improve the mpg) then take it for a gentle cruise on the motorway - about 200 miles never exceeding 70mph. Fill it up again and calculate the mpg. Anything less than 37mpg and I think you have a problem. You should really be looking for 40+mpg.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello folks,

On french road, my average consumpion is 7.5l/100km(31 USmpg) 10000miles
Minimum: 6.9l/100(34mpg)
Maximum on motorway + AC in summer with strict speed limit respect(130Kmh) 8.4l/100
(28 US mpg) Without AC around 7.7l/100 

X_Trail Columbia DCI 136HP 2006.

Present Columbia european spec tell the minimum is 6.8l/100. This figure is very difficult to achieve in term of average.
One can notice the official DCI consumptions have a litlle bit increased possibly due to newer european test or new engine settings with respect to updated pollution rules.

So, figures above 34 US mpg are out of specs and possibly mistaken beetwen US and british.

You can have a look at this german website that confirm all this:

Overview: Nissan - X-Trail

Problem too is wich mile and wich gallon as 34 US mpg means 40.83 british miles per gallon.

In UK, coming close to average 40 british mpg is quite difficult.

Some advices to improve diesel consumptions:

Change oil for ACEA B5(Mobil 1 0W30; Motul 8100 E tech lite 0W30 or 8100 Eco Energy 5W30), especialy in UK as the journeys are rather shorts and climate mild.
At each tank, put water dispersant. In France we have SOLUB and MECARUN that give good results. 


Cheers


----------

